
Ask HN: Ideas for improving HN s/n ratio - karmakaze
For those who think HN is fine as it is, this post is not for you. For others I&#x27;m sure this topic has been discussed many times before. I&#x27;d been giving some thought as to what might work for my defn of &#x27;improve&#x27;.<p>I was hoping to get a list ideas here that you think would work and references to other lists&#x2F;discussions.
======
HNLurker2
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3636213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3636213)

~~~
karmakaze
That's from 2012. What I'm specifically asking about is returning the s/n
ratio to 2012 days.

------
rajacombinator
A way to filter submissions and comments to only those submitted by accounts
that have either applied to YC or one of its programs.

~~~
karmakaze
That's a very specialized filter. Seems more like a sort of 'Ask YC' type
thing for topics of concern to the group.

I thought of something similar but less restrictive like an 'opt-in' version
of that for those who would like less volume of posts and more of the 'in-
depth' variety (identified by upvotes by same).

Filtering comments is tricky since dropping messages in the middle of the
thread loses context. Counting comments/votes-on-comments (by opted-in) might
work for surfacing posts or reording displayed comments.

------
karmakaze
One problem for me is going through the sheer volume of posts and finding
those gems that are don't sit at the top.

I made [https://hackerer.news](https://hackerer.news) to show all the top
posts, Ask/Show, and recent on a single page split by date. That saves time so
I don't rescan headlines I saw yesterday and I can quickly see less mainstream
posts in the middle.

Are there other HN viewers that try to improve S/N? (I had been using
hckrnews.com previously.)

